# Rita is shiny :)



## Sarah_casper (Mar 9, 2013)

Hi,

Gave my new car a proper clean today, took hours but its come out looking good! And as proof that girls are capable - there's one of me applying the polish too lol.

Now I'm just going to hope it NEVER rains and has some magic shield / bubble around it so I won't have to do it again 









































































Love her!


----------



## TTchan (Mar 24, 2012)

Rita looks gorgeous


----------



## gogs (Dec 22, 2010)

Looking good ;-)


----------



## paul4281 (Jan 25, 2010)

Looks really good, well done. CBA myself, maybe tomorrow.


----------



## Sarah_casper (Mar 9, 2013)

TTchan said:


> Rita looks gorgeous


Thankyou


----------



## Sarah_casper (Mar 9, 2013)

gogs said:


> Looking good ;-)


Thanks!


----------



## Sarah_casper (Mar 9, 2013)

paul4281 said:


> Looks really good, well done. CBA myself, maybe tomorrow.


Lol that's usually my attitude! Hence now hoping it lives in a clean bubble


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Nice job but here comes the rain :!: :wink:


----------



## Sarah_casper (Mar 9, 2013)

YELLOW_TT said:


> Nice job but here comes the rain :!: :wink:


Nooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo!!!!!

I did check the weather forecast first lol


----------



## GoTeamGb2012 (Dec 27, 2012)

Car looks lovely there Sarah. Got a nice shine to her. Nice to see you taking care of her  Red really pops when it's well cared for. Just need to rip that sticker off the back hehe


----------



## daztheblue1976 (Apr 26, 2012)

Cracking job there Rita's looking good


----------



## JS53MES (Apr 11, 2012)

nice one 8)


----------



## Sarah_casper (Mar 9, 2013)

GoTeamGb2012 said:


> Car looks lovely there Sarah. Got a nice shine to her. Nice to see you taking care of her  Red really pops when it's well cared for. Just need to rip that sticker off the back hehe


I certainly am trying to! Yeah it looks nice in red.

Lol the sticker was there was I bought it


----------



## Sarah_casper (Mar 9, 2013)

daztheblue1976 said:


> Cracking job there Rita's looking good


Thankyou very much


----------



## Sarah_casper (Mar 9, 2013)

JS53MES said:


> nice one 8)


Thanks!


----------



## GoTeamGb2012 (Dec 27, 2012)

Sarah_casper said:


> GoTeamGb2012 said:
> 
> 
> > Car looks lovely there Sarah. Got a nice shine to her. Nice to see you taking care of her  Red really pops when it's well cared for. Just need to rip that sticker off the back hehe
> ...


I figured as much I was just teasing  I just usually see them on Saxo's and Scoobies hehe


----------



## davelincs (Jan 1, 2010)

Cracking job done there Sarah , do you have a garage for her?


----------



## ian222 (May 4, 2007)

Like your wheels. Hope you didnt wash your bf's ST as well. :lol:


----------



## Sarah_casper (Mar 9, 2013)

davelincs said:


> Cracking job done there Sarah , do you have a garage for her?


Thanks! I have got a garage but unfortunately she doesn't fit - the washing machine, the fridge freezer, and all the fellas tools are in there


----------



## Sarah_casper (Mar 9, 2013)

ian222 said:


> Like your wheels. Hope you didnt wash your bf's ST as well. :lol:


Actually that was yesterday's work!


----------



## dak2v (Mar 12, 2011)

Sarah you can come & do mine since your in a cleaning mood lol

Dak2v


----------



## KIFOO (Nov 19, 2012)

Can u feel your frost bitten fingers again lol car look s good


----------



## Nyxx (May 1, 2012)

Looks like you did a great job


----------



## Sarah_casper (Mar 9, 2013)

dak2v said:


> Sarah you can come & do mine since your in a cleaning mood lol
> 
> Dak2v


Haha no chance I'm afraid :lol:


----------



## Sarah_casper (Mar 9, 2013)

KIFOO said:


> Can u feel your frost bitten fingers again lol car look s good


Only just


----------



## Sarah_casper (Mar 9, 2013)

Nyxx said:


> Looks like you did a great job


Thankyou - don't want to drive her though now incase she gets dirty lol


----------



## Danno1975 (Apr 1, 2013)

Looks awesome, all by hand too?. Gave the wife's S-Max a good wash yesterday, not been done for over a month was well worth the effort though.due a detail once the weather picks up .


----------



## oldguy (Jun 25, 2009)

Nice, looks well !

But.....why do people get parking sensors on cars like a TT (previous owner...) ....just spoils the lines (only a bit)


----------



## Gav (Aug 13, 2012)

Great job.

Red TT's are the nicest colour by a country mile.


----------



## Sarah_casper (Mar 9, 2013)

Danno1975 said:


> Looks awesome, all by hand too?. Gave the wife's S-Max a good wash yesterday, not been done for over a month was well worth the effort though.due a detail once the weather picks up .


Yep all by hand of course. Am texting to buy a polishing machine next time though lol


----------



## Sarah_casper (Mar 9, 2013)

oldguy said:


> Nice, looks well !
> 
> But.....why do people get parking sensors on cars like a TT (previous owner...) ....just spoils the lines (only a bit)


Thanks!

Haha well for me they are a very good addition... The whole women and parking thing (I'm allowed to say it!)


----------



## Sarah_casper (Mar 9, 2013)

Gav said:


> Great job.
> 
> Red TT's are the nicest colour by a country mile.


Thankyou. Totally agreed lol


----------



## Andrew.Daniel (Apr 2, 2013)

Very nice!


----------



## MOUNTY (Apr 4, 2013)

Very tidy engine bay, how do you manage to keep it so clean


----------



## dakmaster (Dec 21, 2012)

"Standing by a parking meter, when i caught a glimpse of Rita"
Looks fab


----------



## Sarah_casper (Mar 9, 2013)

Andrew.Daniel said:


> Very nice!


Thank you


----------



## Sarah_casper (Mar 9, 2013)

MOUNTY said:


> Very tidy engine bay, how do you manage to keep it so clean


The previous owner lol. I just keep on top of it! (Use wd40)


----------



## Templar (Mar 9, 2012)

Looks like you was too busy posing for the picture than actually polishing it..lol

Fair play to you, you've done a great job considering how cold it looked outside.. Very nice


----------



## Sarah_casper (Mar 9, 2013)

dakmaster said:


> "Standing by a parking meter, when i caught a glimpse of Rita"
> Looks fab


I have no idea...

But thanks :lol:


----------



## Sarah_casper (Mar 9, 2013)

Templar said:


> Looks like you was too busy posing for the picture than actually polishing it..lol
> 
> Fair play to you, you've done a great job considering how cold it looked outside.. Very nice


Lol it was freezing (and I only stopped polishing whilst the photo was taken honest  )

Thanks!


----------



## dakmaster (Dec 21, 2012)

Sarah_casper said:


> dakmaster said:
> 
> 
> > "Standing by a parking meter, when i caught a glimpse of Rita"
> ...


I should explain, it's a line from a song by the Beatles "Lovely Rita" :wink:


----------



## Sarah_casper (Mar 9, 2013)

dakmaster said:


> Sarah_casper said:
> 
> 
> > dakmaster said:
> ...


I see! Before my time :lol:


----------



## foster2108 (Oct 22, 2004)

Shiny she is!


----------

